# t04e 50 trim vs gt3071r vs gt2860rs



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Guys!

Have almost all the equipment, i only need an turbo to complete my 2,0l 16vt project (ABF fully ported head, pauter rods etc etc) have also 440cc USRT and 630 cc siemens..

I cannot make an descision..for the turbo: 

My Goals:

Daily driver
max 280-300ps
quick flow
Car is an Mk1 1979 gti

t3t4 50 trim .48 AR
gt2860rs
or...

(i have an brand new gt3071r,..but i think thats too big for my goals..)

Please your opinion..


Thnx!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I would use a 3071 with a .63 exhaust housing...


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

hmm thats the one i allready have


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

The GT2860RS will definately spool quickest and is capable of hitting your power target but a GT2871RS would probably work better. You'll want to use the 630cc injectors for that kind of power.


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

For max 300 ps ,..must i use 630cc? ?? I thought the 440 cc ?? 

25871r? which AR?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

440'cs and the 28 would be fun for your power goals. 

However... 3071 is a great turbo for the street, will make more power and would definitely be my choice over the other options.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> 440'cs and the 28 would be fun for your power goals.
> 
> However... 3071 is a great turbo for the street, will make more power and would definitely be my choice over the other options.


at those boost levels its probably going to be slower though.

2860 is a better fit for the goals. will spool sooner, and still easily make those HP goals.


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought also that the 2860 fits better... 3071 too slow spooling?

I was also looking at the t3/t4 50 trim .48 AR Stage II

How about that one?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Agreed the 28 is the better fit. I'm just saying what I would choose out of the three.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey there. For your power goals, the GT28RS would likely be the best option for you. Great spool, and you won't be pushing it to it's limits to get your power goal. You could use the 440's for your goals too (though it will be at the 440's top most range). However, if you wanted to push it a little harder, you'll want to use the 630's. It depends a lot on the software you use too. You don't want to run out of gas either way. You may want to think about a better fuel pump as well if you're going to use the 630's, the stock one won't hold up for that kind of flow.


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> Agreed the 28 is the better fit. I'm just saying what I would choose out of the three.


Hi Jeebus,,..

Which turbos did you test on your mk1 16vt ?


Greets,


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

vincent-mk1 said:


> For max 300 ps ,..must i use 630cc? ?? I thought the 440 cc ??
> 
> 25871r? which AR?


440 cc injectors will be VERY marginal for yor power target. see here: http://www.rceng.com/technical.aspx


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok thats clear! thnx (we take the 630 from the shelf!) 

But now the turbo choice


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

GT28RS Absolutely.


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

the gt2860rs is only in T25??

I am looking for one with external WG and T3


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

vincent-mk1 said:


> Hi Jeebus,,..
> 
> Which turbos did you test on your mk1 16vt ?
> 
> ...


T3/T4e 57trim
GT3076r 63 AR
GTX3076r 63 AR (this is currently what I'm running) Very happy with it. Looking forward to turning up the boost. 

Honestly loved every one of them. Upgraded for more power. The T3/T4 57 trim was a great turbo on the 16V.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

You can get GT28RS in T3 and external waste gate. You can get pretty much whatever you need.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Jeebus;774821.... The T3/T4 57 trim was a great turbo on the 16V.[/QUOTE said:


> I had the t3t4 57trim on my old 16v turbo scirocco on sds management and i loved it! First turbo car for me back in 2004... 12psi was 250whp.. stacked head gasket, 3" turboback.. i wish i kept it


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

t3 57 trim ...how much was the AR ?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

It had a stg3 wheel ( whatever thay means lol) and .48 exhaust housing... 10psi was at ~3200rpm.. tune was rich which didnt help the spool...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuyoIgW7ZZM


You! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfvSvsZEgFs


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> I would use a 3071 with a .63 exhaust housing...





vincent-mk1 said:


> hmm thats the one i allready have


:thumbup::thumbup: lol 3071 ftw


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha lol now ist becoming dificult


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

just use whatever you have already, it will perform


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

But its my first turbo engine...and i want to do it fine... 

not in 2 times...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

With that said, you will want more power in the end... run low boost for now 10-12 psi and see how u like it.. i bet u wont regret choosing the 3071


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

i know i know..but i dont want to take tear my mk1... Its an beautyfull car..restauration costs more than 2 years!

max is 300ps.. (if i wanted more i took an mk2)


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Then decide what you want, we r just here to give our opinions on ur question of what we think will work best.. in the end its ur car n money :beer: goodluck

Btw... what does a faster spooling turbo does to a car when it hits boost? Breaks traction... slower spooling turbo at low boost = traction control


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

hmm there you have a point!


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

vincent-mk1 said:


> hmm there you have a point!


 
i bought a garrett t04e 50 trim stage 3 , .48 AR. at 034 motorsports.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

vincent-mk1 said:


> i bought a garrett t04e 50 trim stage 3 , .48 AR. at 034 motorsports.


 :beer: you should have got the .63a/r tho. some say the smaller housing for quick spool on the 50 is not worth the top end loss


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah Ok ...

we are going to test it


----------

